

How Can We Get Data.gov to Answer These 5 Simple Questions? - codybrown
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/13/fiv-questions-data-gov-savethedata/

======
jerf
I do not mean this as cynical, simply straight: The customer of Data.gov is
journalists, in their capacity as people who may write a sentence semantically
related to "Data.gov proves the openness and transparency bona fides of the
current administration." Not as users of the data itself, beyond pulling the
site up and poking at it for ten minutes.

We've made progress in getting the government to care about appearing open,
but the pressure needs to stay on to get them to truly care.

